
So your ARM hardware is ServerReady? - pabs3
https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2020/08/05/so-your-hardware-is-serverready/
======
pabs3
Similar tools for other architectures:

[https://firmwaresecurity.com/2020/07/19/intel-arm-
microsoft-...](https://firmwaresecurity.com/2020/07/19/intel-arm-microsoft-
apple-platform-security-checklists-overlaps-and-gaps/)

